# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  طق..طق..طق ــــــ ممكن أدخل ؟؟

## عاشق الخامنئي

سلام عليكم 

أنا جديد بينكم ممكن ألقى ترحيب  :bigsmile:  

وشكراً  :cool:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

*عانقت جدران منتدانا** 
**عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت**
**مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود**والترحيب** 
**ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة**
**لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً**بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور** 
**الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني**منهـا**
**إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـاركَ** 
**كالأسرٍة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا** 
**البعض في كل المجالات**
**أتمنى لك قضاء**
**وقت ممتعاً**
**معنا*

----------


## malaak



----------


## عاشق الخامنئي

حياكم أخواني وشكراً للترحيب  :cool:

----------


## نور الهدى

*هلا فيك اخي الخامنئي* 


*منور بتواجدك بينا* 

*وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد*

*تحياتي لك*

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك
**تحيـــاتي..
 الضحكة البريئه * 
**

----------


## المومياءة

حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا .. 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله

----------


## بيسان

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً .. ,’،
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفك لمنتدى شبكة الناصرة,،
’,، فأهلاً بك عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاه في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بك قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدك ويطَيـِّب خـاطــرك ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعك ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـك التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،
’,، بيسااان,’،

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،* 


*حياك المولى أخـــــــي الفاضل* 


*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك*  


*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة* 


*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك* 


*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي* 


*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك* 


*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام*  


*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك* 


*اخـي*
*عاشق الخامنئي* 



** 


*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك* 


*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير* 


*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك* 


*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك* 


*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات*  


*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]* 


*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا* 



*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## عاشق الخامنئي

الشكر الجزيل لكل من رحب بالعاشق 
وإنشاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم

----------


## أمل الظهور



----------


## براءة روح

[IMG]http://new7.***********/ف6.gif[/IMG] 


اهلا بك فلقد طارت طيور الترحيب تغرد بوجودك

وتصفق بأجنحتها تعلن سرورها بأنظمامك معنا في هذا المنتدى الذي يتشرف بقدومك

فاتمنى ان تقطف من الورود ماشئت الذي ينفعك وان تسقيها بما ينفعنا




ننتظر جميل حرفك وصدق نبضك..الدافئ 

مرحباً بك بين زهور الإبداع ورحيق الأخوة وشهد المحبة 

أتمنى لك إقامة هادفة... ومواضيع نافعة 




ننتظر بوح قلمك وجميل عباراتك ونبض حرفك في البستان 

ورحيق أزهارك الجميلة التي بلا شك ستعطر المكان

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*هلا وغلا ومليون مرحبا ..
بكل رذاذ المعاني وعطور الأشواق..
ونسايم التراحيب وقطرات الغلا نرحب بك ..
قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..
ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل الثرى زهور ..
ونتمني لك كل المتعة والفائدة في ربوع .. شبكة الناصرة الثقافية
وان تكون اوقاتك طيبة مفيدة 
وننتظر منك كل جديد ومفيدة..*
*
مع تحياتي
الــــــــــــــ الفاطمي ـــــولاء*

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## أمير العاشقين

*بكــل الحب**..* *بكــل الفرح**..* *بكــل البهجة**..* *

**بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة**..* *

**بحروف تعبر عن نفسها**..* *بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها**..* *

**ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس**..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و**حنـــان**..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان**..* *

**بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال**..* *

**بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر**..* *

**بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا**..* *

**أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا**..* *

**بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام**..* *

**المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا**..* *

**وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا**..* *

**
**تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك**..* *المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن**..**أمير العاشقين ..

**
*

----------

